# She is barely gone and i miss her already :(



## Desibaba (Sep 5, 2011)

Since me and my fiancee have been together we have never spent more than a couple of nights apart. Today she left to her native south america with her mother to visit her dying grandfather one last time. She is leaving today and wont be back for the next 15 days and i already miss her so much. I dont really have many friends.



We did everything together like going to the gym, watching movies and even cooking. She is also my best friend and im trying to see how i can make the next 15 days productive without feeling sad and alone. On a selfish note it also sucks how ill have to do all my cooking and cleaning all by myself but thats not the main reason why ill miss her of course.


----------



## forward4life (Sep 5, 2011)

I know it will be tough while she is away. You will be okay though, and it will teach you to cherish her even more when she gets back. This is something I am trying to work on myself. I have a tendency to be "dependent" on my man. My focus this year is to try to make some friends and not place the burden of being my "social outlook" on him. I have joined some groups on meetup.com which is place for people to gather for special interests, get out, and meet people. I find it helps because I'm shy and it helps to make friends. For me, doing one thing a week that does not involve him gives me something to talk to him about that is not work. I hope this helps you because sometimes you need people other than your mate, to vent or socialize with. Then, if she ever leaves again, she won't feel bad because you have healthy outlets you can lean on and she won't feel so much pressure to be that for you. Just my opinon. =)


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

Look at it this way, maybe you can learn to cook something new and surprise her with a home-made meal when she returns. Do some reading, watch movies, maybe do some things around the apartment or house that might surprise her. When my wife went away for three weeks, I painted the hallway and bathroom of our apartment amongst some other things. 

Try to stay busy somehow, go outside, ride a bike, run, do things for yourself that will take your mind off of being alone for a bit. Eventually, you'll probably come to treasure some of this alone time


----------

